# ia32-libs in FreeBSD



## kakawkaization (May 16, 2016)

Hello, I'm trying to run installer, but when I run it i see this message:


```
./TFO-4.0.1480.201-linux-en-retail-9TF-trial30.sh
Unpacking JRE ...
Preparing JRE ...
ELF binary type "0" not known.
./TFO-4.0.1480.201-linux-en-retail-9TF-trial30.sh: bin/unpack200: Exec format error
Error unpacking jar files. The architecture or bitness (32/64)
of the bundled JVM might not match your machine.
```

On CentOS or Ubuntu to solve this problem I install ia32-libc or glibc6.

What package need to install in FreeBSD to solve this problem?
Tnanks


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2016)

kakawkaization said:


> On CentOS or Ubuntu to solve this problem I install ia32-libc or glibc6.
> 
> What package need to install in FreeBSD to solve this problem?


As far as I know they're already included in the base emulators/linux_base-c6 port.


----------

